# Adding females to all male hap/peacock tank



## prestonedavis (Aug 8, 2016)

I have a 90g all male hap/peacock tank. Here is my stock list:

Super Red Empress
Azereus 
Fireline Mloto
Taiwan Reef
Bi-Color 500
Ngara Flametail Peacock
Auloncara Sunshine Peacock
Blue Orchid Peacock
Firefish Peacock
Insignus
Tangerine Tiger
White Blaze Chrysonotus
OB Peacock
Mbenji Peacock
Sulfur Head Peacock
Red Shoulder
Star Sapphire
Lemon Jake

I would like to see if I could get my red empress to color up so I was considering adding a couple of females. I'm only a few months into the hobby so I don't know what to expect. Is this a bad idea or should I go for it and see what happens?

So far my tank has been relatively peaceful with only a few bouts with aggression-super red empress was picking on taiwan reef for a little while-but everything is cool right now.

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

1) They Males that do not color-up is because they are not dominate.
2) Adding a few females to your group of males will they them killed. All the males will "Pounce" on them.
3) It may even cause more problems, because they males may fight each other for the rights to breed.


----------



## prestonedavis (Aug 8, 2016)

tanker3 said:


> 1) They Males that do not color-up is because they are not dominate.
> 2) Adding a few females to your group of males will they them killed. All the males will "Pounce" on them.
> 3) It may even cause more problems, because they males may fight each other for the rights to breed.


Thanks for the quick reply.

What are some factors that make males dominant? Size, behavior, personality, all of the above and more? I ask because, while these fish are still fairly young, the red empress is probably the biggest in the tank and never gets picked on. But the most colorful fish are my star sapphire and insignis and ngara flametail, but those fish pretty much keep to themselves.


----------



## Aaron S (Apr 4, 2015)

There is a natural ebb and flow to the dominance in the tank. Especially if they are not all full grown, I would not suggest messing with anything and would strongly advise against adding any females for the reasons discussed by tanker.


----------



## prestonedavis (Aug 8, 2016)

Aaron S said:


> There is a natural ebb and flow to the dominance in the tank. Especially if they are not all full grown, I would not suggest messing with anything and would strongly advise against adding any females for the reasons discussed by tanker.


Two opinions against adding females is good enough for me.

Thanks!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I agree with waiting...a couple months is barely enough time for new fish to settle in to a new tank.

If the problem persists, try removing fish that are the most dominant. You have a lot of the more timid haps and peacocks in your tank (my favorites)...I am surprised the others are colored up. It can take 2 years of tinkering to get a good mix where most are colored.

For me I had to remove the Taiwan reef. You had the same issue for a time. Try to observe which are more dominant than your empress...start observing any hybrids, protomelas and jacobfreibergi.

Then you have to decide which you prefer and swap out the other...or accept the hierarchy.


----------



## prestonedavis (Aug 8, 2016)

DJRansome said:


> I agree with waiting...a couple months is barely enough time for new fish to settle in to a new tank.
> 
> If the problem persists, try removing fish that are the most dominant. You have a lot of the more timid haps and peacocks in your tank (my favorites)...I am surprised the others are colored up. It can take 2 years of tinkering to get a good mix where most are colored.
> 
> ...


Yes, patience is not one of my virtues, unfortunately. But I'm getting better as far as this hobby is concerned.

I wouldn't say any of the fish are fully colored up, but they are showing some good color (at least from my novice perspective they are). I just thought it odd that the Empress was so big yet so color free, except for a small hint of blue in his face.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Dominance...but that can shift once he is comfortable.

I have also had fish that are SUPPOSED to be more aggressive or dominant than others, never color up. So that can be chalked up to individual variations.


----------

